# Nintendo DS lite



## sweet_insanity (Oct 10, 2008)

anyone playing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 what are your games? 

currently addcited to (aside from makeup)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
Mystery Case files millionheir
Super mArio Bros
Trauma center


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 14, 2008)

My brother has one. Sometimes I play it. I PWN at MARIO KARTS!


hell yeah


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 14, 2008)

ahhh I LOVE MY DS!
i play it in my lectures sometimes haha

i'm a geek and like playing the sudoku on my brain training.
also just bought a new puzzler game. 
buying the new star wars game at the end of the week!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 14, 2008)

My 6 y/o has one and he would play non stop if I let him and I think he has every game known to mankind since his dad is such a pushover. I have never even tried to play it..I love playing Wii


----------



## TangoMango (Oct 14, 2008)

I love Elite Beat Agents! So much fun!

I hate to admit this, but I love Pokemon Diamond. But I love Pokemon anything.


----------



## Holly (Oct 14, 2008)

I looooove all the Final Fantasy Games, Zelda, and Pokemon Diamond!


----------



## rolocakes (Oct 14, 2008)

i love my ds! i spend so much time playing nintendogs lol. i also like big brain academy and bust a move.


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 14, 2008)

LOVE!

Elite Beat Agents
Professor Layton and the Curious Village <-- MUST HAVE for puzzle lovers!
Good ol' Tetris DS
Trauma Center


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 14, 2008)

I love my DS lite so much...Of course, I get a little to into the games and cuss and scream at it when I'm not winning (I've also thrown it a few times lol)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mario Kart is my all time favorite


----------



## Jello89 (Oct 16, 2008)

OH MY. Professor Layton and the Curious Village is AMAZING!
- Crosswords DS(if u like crosswords lol)
- The Japanese version of Elite beat agents is awesome too
- Mr Driller(pretty difficult IMO)
- Mario Kart
- Kirby
- Castlevania Portrait of Ruin is amazing. Its pretty tough. Lots of secret rooms. I would not put it down until i got 1000% completed! Yes 1000% not 100


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 16, 2008)

i have one and barely play it and i only have one game: mario vs donkey kong 2: march of the minis.

i play my brothers ds more than i play mine because he has a lot of different games. i love brain age/brain age2


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Oct 16, 2008)

I love my DS I wish I had more time to play it
On the rotation... Brain Age2, Tetris and Bust a Move.


----------



## Willa (Oct 16, 2008)

I play everynight before going to bed
It's actually my buzzer in the morning

I play Tetris, Mario Kart, Zelda, Brain Age 2


----------



## noticethestripe (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm currently addicted to Professor Layton and the Curious Village . It's the most amazing game ever! I love Touchmaster too though, it has so many little addictive games!

I couldn't live without my DS!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 17, 2008)

I was hooked on Zelda and then Cake Mania. This is a good thread to get new ideas on games, thanks!


----------



## sweet_insanity (Nov 4, 2008)

Cake Mania is fun! there's cake mania 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i easily get bored on games so i switch easily except for makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




currently playing:

Meteos Disney Magic
Lock's quest (still trying this one out)
Yoshi's island
diner dash (can't skip the level where the cell phone addicts are grr!)
Kirby Super Star
Hotel Dusk  215
Cooking Mama 2
Cake Mania 2

can't wait for the new games to arrive this mid november


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh i so want one.... lol add that to the ghd straightener.... i'm never gunna save any money


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 4, 2008)

I haven't played my DS for some time now, I used to play everyday. 
I have:
-Brain Age
-Brain Age 2
-Sudoku mania (I love Sudoku!)
-Super Mario 64
-New Super Mario Bros
-Wario Ware Touched!

I need new games, I'm way behind on the DS games.


----------



## knoxydoll (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm almost done Zelda. I also play Puzzle Quest on the bus in the mornings because it doesn't involve to much thinking


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 4, 2008)

nintendogs!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



brain age
guitar hero (barely play anymore.. it's too awkward to hold)

i've been looking for my spanish coach EVERYWHERE & i can't find it. anyone tried it? i know basic spanish but i want to learn more.


----------



## jennyfee (Nov 4, 2008)

I really love my pink metallic DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 <3
-Brain Age 1
-Animal Crossing
-Cooking Mama 1
-Cooking Mama 2
-Trauma Center 2
-Super Princess Peach
-Professor Leyton and the Curious Villagers
-Super Mario Kart
-Super Mario Brothers
-...


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 5, 2008)

Mario Kart, Super Mario Bros., Super princess Peach, Cake Mania, ha those are all pretty fun games!


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 5, 2008)

I love, love, love my DS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm currently addicted to Zelda, Brain Training and Super Mario Bros.


----------



## allyson (Nov 5, 2008)

Aw, I don't have a lite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the big, bulky old one. 
I'm a Zelda geek big time, so I looooved Phantom Hourglass. And the last game I was playing was MySims,  but only for the black jack!


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 7, 2008)

i found "let's pilates" at walmart today for only $15. half price! 
i was being a little cocky when i first opened it up & thought it'd be a piece of cake.. ummmm i was wrong!!! i am soooo ridiculously out of shape!


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 7, 2008)

I've just started Zelda though still play Animal Crossing to keep my town nice and pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wanting to get a couple more games soon-a cooking game (which is meant to have simple recipes whch is useful for cookery dunces like me!) and a platform one like Mario.


----------



## kaexbabey (Nov 9, 2008)

i haven't played in a while but i like .. 

elite beat agents
mario party
COOKING MAMA 1 & 2! lol
brain age
trauma center .. but there's one level i can't beat!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2008)

i'm surprised nobody has shown love for the phoenix wright series of games yet! they are my faves! absolutely amazing games that make me feel like i am a lawyer! hee hee!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 11, 2008)

If something smells, it's gotta be the Butz


----------



## Jello89 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sal Manella. I love PW! Lately I have been only wanting to play games that involve little skills cause im lazy LOL. I polayed the first two, then stopped.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 30, 2008)

Depending on our financial situation, DH and I are considering the DS Lite for each of our boys (5 and 6.5) for Christmas.  They are very good at playing our PS2 and DH's PSP and have been asking for these.  Can anyone recommend games for their ages that don't require lots of reading? 

And in all of my researching for the kids, I am really wanting one myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are your favorite games for adults?  Oh, and are memory cards required to save game progress?  I just want to make sure that if we do get these, we have everything we need for them to play on Christmas morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks!!


----------



## Penn (Dec 1, 2008)

I love my DS!
These are the games I got addicted to
Brain Age 1
Brain Age 2 [plus I love playing soduko on these 2 games]
Cooking Mama 1
Cooking Mama 2
Animal Crossing
Pokemon
Tetris
Currently I'm addicted to Midnight Poker
My boyfriend and I usually play the same games, we're so competitive with each other that it makes it more addicting because we always try to one up one another haha


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm actually going to get myself the new ice blue DS Lite on Fridayyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's more like a Tiffany blue... and I think that's half the appeal. Thanks to everyone here though, I've got a ton of ideas on what games to pick up!


----------



## trip75 (Dec 8, 2008)

Love my DS!! 
I have the TT card which I recommend for any serious DS'er.
I'm currently playing POGO games, Hotel Dusk Room 215, Animal Crossing, Tony Hawk Pro Skater 4, Call of Duty, Brain Age.
I have a few more but the names escape me at the moment.


----------



## dimpleyy (Dec 8, 2008)

I need some new games on my DS. Cooking Mama grew old after there's no more new recipes LOL.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 11, 2008)

Kirby superstar
n+
cookingmama 8D


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 12, 2008)

Just bought my DS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It really is the Tiffany color... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like puzzle-type games. Any recommendations?


----------

